# Moving back to the USA



## ILMATAR (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'm 28 years old and live in Spain. I've been living here since I was a kid and considering the economic situation of the country: I want out. 

My ideal would be to relocate somewhere else in Europe (UK, Sweden, Finland, Germany), but I'm not European and finding a Sponsor is nearly impossible. I have a permanent Spanish resident card which (as far as I understand) only allows me to work in Spain. 

Since I am American, I've thought that maybe it'd be worth a try to look for jobs in the USA and live there for a few years. I just finished my journalism degree and have worked for several years as an administrative assistant and receptionist. What would be the best way to go about looking for jobs in the USA? I am conscious that with my limited experience in the communication field I'd have a hard time finding a journalism job... would it be easier to look for something else? Is it possible to get a job before moving to the country itself? Would it be best for me to maybe spend a 1 month vacation with one of my family members in the USA and look for a job from there? Is this all crazy and should I just resign myself and stay in Spain?

Thanks for all thoughts!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

should I just resign myself and stay in Spain?

In the current economic situations globally with high unemployment rates , I advise you to stay put at your position---a bird in hand scenario. 

If you quit, you might find many internal and external candidates willing to occupy the vacancy.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can certainly start a job hunt from Spain for a job in the US - but I'd wait to see what sort of response you get before scheduling a trip back to the US to set up interviews. The one big hurdle you'll have is that of having no US track record and that can be tough to overcome.

One way to do things would be to look into doing some further studies (masters, or a specialized certificate program) in your field in the US. That's the expensive way to go, but it would give you a long-term chance to establish yourself and do the sort of networking that could be useful in job hunting. Since you're a USC, you'd have no restrictions on your ability to work while you're studying, and that could also help in the networking area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you filed your taxes in the US since you were 18?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As posted already - tax returns and Bev has posted details for expats who forgot to file. Search function will bring the info. I think it is somewhere in the range of 3-5 years which have to be backfiled. Looking for jobs as admin or entry level within your field is almost impossible from Spain. Take the 30 days, have your resume fine tuned and see what happens.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For a "returning" US citizen like the OP, however, there isn't the same urgency as for someone looking to, say, sponsor a spouse for a visa. Yeah, the tax returns will have to be filed - but they aren't going to nab you at the border on entry or any time particularly soon after your arrival.

You can kind of work up to it gradually.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ILMATAR (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for the replies 

@lorgnette: I do think that too! But I also think that the economy could take a loooong time in resolving itself and my current job is doing absolutely nothing for my career. 

@Bevdeforges: Doing a masters is something I'd really like to do in the future, but my current salary and savings make it impossible to pay for (not even in Spain, where education is much cheaper *sighh*).


@EVHB; @twostep @Bevdeforges: No, I've never filed taxes in the US. I thought I didn't have to because of the tax convention between Spain and the US, clearly I was mistaken. It's a relief to know there is no urgency doing it  And it will be something I will look into, although a quick search last night makes me think that I don't even have to file because I make less than $9500 a year. 

I think I'll take it one step at a time, fine tune my resumé, start sending it out and see what happens...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ILMATAR said:


> Thank you for the replies
> 
> @lorgnette: I do think that too! But I also think that the economy could take a loooong time in resolving itself and my current job is doing absolutely nothing for my career.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. Do not forget to polish up your profiles on networking sites such as LinkedIn. If you want to PM me with your finished resume.


----------



## ILMATAR (Dec 16, 2012)

twostep said:


> Sounds like a plan. Do not forget to polish up your profiles on networking sites such as LinkedIn. If you want to PM me with your finished resume.


Thank you TwoStep!


----------

